# The (Majestic) made with corian.



## corian king (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello All I actually made this pen some time ago and have had many chances to sell it.But it was my first one and just can't seem to let it go.
The material is corian and is called pebble grey which has been discountinued.Let me know what you think.
Thanks!
JIM


----------



## THarvey (Jun 30, 2010)

That is a beaut!

I would have trouble parting with it too.


----------



## wizard (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice! Impressive pen !!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice, I like it!


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 30, 2010)

great job I do not have any corian that is thick enough for a majestic, That pen looks great, all my corian is only 1/2in.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 30, 2010)

Priceless, can see why you can't part with it.


----------



## lapdog (Jun 30, 2010)

Ryan---you can always glue (2) 1/2" pieces of Corian together and it will appear seamless as long as you clamp it very well during the gluing process.

Jim---That is a beautiful piece of work.  I also enjoy the end results of well polished Corian.

Linda


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 30, 2010)

Jim,

Nice pen.  Your picture is for sure better than in the past.  I think the light on top is doing the trick.  I have one I can't part with as well.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jun 30, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 30, 2010)

Jim,
Beautiful, and virtually indestructable! 
I have turned a few smaller pens from the pebble grey as well. It's my favorite color corian.

Did you find thicker pieces or did you CA glue two 1/2" pieces together?

I had been somwhat interested in your offer for corian pieces awhile ago, but it didn't sound like you were offering more than one piece of each color? That would make it hard to make most of the pen kits that are out there. Please correct me on this if I'm wrong. (and I hope I am)


----------



## tim self (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, that's one nice looking pen.  Don't know if I could sell it either!


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 30, 2010)

lapdog said:


> Ryan---you can always glue (2) 1/2" pieces of Corian together and it will appear seamless as long as you clamp it very well during the gluing process.
> 
> Jim---That is a beautiful piece of work. I also enjoy the end results of well polished Corian.
> 
> Linda


 
Sorry I should have said without gluing it, I have made plenty of larger pens by gluing pieces together


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Jun 30, 2010)

Its gorgeous with the hardware...perfect!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 30, 2010)

very nice pen.  How would you tell if its Corian and not another brand? I have a couple of large pieces that look alot like that pattern 12" x8ft and 2ft x 3ft.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 30, 2010)

stunning! nicely done!


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 30, 2010)

I like that pen a lot Jim.  Good work.  I have never turned the stuff, but it sure looks nice to me.


----------



## Mark (Jun 30, 2010)

I love working with Corian. I love the color you chose. Nicely Done.


----------



## corian king (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Thanks to everyone for the feedback.It is greatly appreciated.
I glue my corian up to achive the larger size.I use the adhesive that is made for whatever color I am working with.you are right lenny that offer is for 150 different colors.However if you would like I could give you 2ea of 75 different colors so you would have some matching pieces.I am also getting ready to add to the offer for US customers.For an additional 10.00 I can give you 2ea of the 150 different colors but that still won't give you what you need.You really need to have the pieces cut to 1in so when you glue them together you will get the 1 x 1 square.Anytime I can help anyone out I will do my best to do so.We do have 160 colors of solidsurface material on hand from different companys and we also stock about 60 that we call our speciality blanks which some of them are burls.
Thanks again!
JIM


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 30, 2010)

Jim, 
What kind of adhesive do you use?


----------



## corian king (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Jennifer Sometimes I use CA glue but most of the time I use corians adhesive which comes in colors to match the product.Less of a chance to see the seam line that way.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 30, 2010)

corian king said:


> Hello Jennifer Sometimes I use CA glue but most of the time I use corians adhesive which comes in colors to match the product.Less of a chance to see the seam line that way.


 
In my very limited experience with it I found the peeble gray seams up nicely with CA but then others (off white with gold flecks) would show a very noticable seam. I suspect that is true of others ... some hide the seam better than others ... would you say that's true, Jim

Using the matching glues would no doubt help greatly.


----------



## corian king (Jun 30, 2010)

I do agree Lenny some of them are almost impossible even with the proper glue to hide the seam.But there is a less of a chance using the color matched glue.


----------

